# DA36 : A year on the wrist



## Johnp_g

Hello all,

I've had my DA36 now for over 12 months and it's rarely left my wrist. I really like it - it feels like "my watch" - one designed with my tastes and my interest in watches in mind.









I bought it direct from Damasko, on the steel bracelet after reading so many positive reports of how amazing the bracelet is. I wore it on the bracelet for the first few months but found it difficult to get a good fit. Sometimes it would be great for a week or two, fitting perfectly using the 2 "extra length" links, and other times it would be too tight. Swapping out the extra length links for normal ones made it tighter (of course) and then adding one more "normal" link (the only option) would make it bigger, but often it was a bit too big. The options for altering the length don't have enough resolution - there's a big step in the sequence of available lengths. I guess obtaining additional "long" links would be the only option. The sooner Damasko come up with an adjustable clasp the better. The bracelet is a fantastic piece of engineering, and if you can get it to fit (as I can perhaps 50% of the time) it's worth the money.

After messing around with trying to get long term comfort with the bracelet I switched to the OEM leather strap, and then to NATOs and also tried Watch Gecko leather pilot strap.

Then I went back to the bracelet which was great for several weeks, and then it wasn't, and then off again round and round the cycle.






























I've settled on NATOs now, and I think that's where it'll stay. they have the tool-watch vibe - secure, "waterproof", utilitarian - but there's a lot of choice of styles to keep things interesting, too. And they're inexpensive.
















I've been tracking the accuracy almost daily since I got it on November 2nd 2016. Initially the rate was around +0.7 s/d for the first month.

The monthly averages for the daily error rate.

Nov 16 : +0.7 s/d
Dec 16 : +1.2 s/d
Jan 17 : +1.4 s/d
Feb 17 : +0.2 s/d
Mar 17 : +0.3 s/d
Apr 17 : +0.0 s/d
May 17 : -1.4 s/d
Jun 17 : -1.6 s/d
Jul 17 : -2.6 s/d
Aug 17 : -2.7 s/d
Sep 17 : -3.9 s/d
Oct 17 : -2.6 s/d
Nov 17 : -3.0 s/d

December 17 so far (10 days) : -2.8 s/d

The rate started off very good - better than I'd expected it to be, and after the first 6 months it dropped a few s/d. It seems to have stabilized now at around -3 s/d. Still "_within COSC_" limits, but I plan to regulate it myself to nudge it slightly faster. I prefer to gain 1 or 2 seconds a day rather then lose them. I haven't been able to spot any difference in rate by choosing different overnight resting positions, but I'm going to see what my new Timegrapher says about the positional variation, once it arrives.

The DA36 has been worn daily. I'll occasionally wear something else for a few hours - usually a Saturday evening, or perhaps for a day at work I'll wear my SKX007 for old times' sake.

The DA36 still goes back on the wrist the same day. It hasn't been off long enough to run out of power in the last 12+ months.

I keep thinking about another "good" watch - I have dreams of a Rolex Milgaus or Explorer 1 (both very much out of my price range of course, so dreams they'll remain).

Then I remember that the DA36 is a modern, and relatively affordable, version of both of these watches, and it's used now _*by me*_ as a GADA / tool-watch - just as the Rolexes were in their original incarnations - when they were also relatively affordable. The current Rolex offerings are fancy (and expensive) homages to their original, genuine, tool-watch forebears.

Damasko, to me, is the modern equivalent to the original Swiss tool watches and I can't think of anything (in my price range) that I would swap it for. I still wear other watches from time to time, but I have a strange feeling of being unfaithful while I'm wearing another watch...









Out of focus watch in a 1991 Land Rover Defender 200TDi - a tool watch in its vehicular counterpart.

Cheers,

John


----------



## PhilipW82

Great write up! I’m hoping I’ll be able to get a DA36 or 38 this year. You sum up exactly why I’m a fan of Damasko.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand

A treatise on the Damasko DA36. You’ve adapted well to it I see. I have similar plans for my month or so old DA37. Bravo!


----------



## Johnp_g

Oh - I forgot to mention the only problem I've found:

In 12 months of constant wearing day in day out - and I'm an engineer - it fails to develop any visible patina.... no battle scars ;-(


----------



## Maddog1970

Great write up for a great watch.....

miss mine, and looking more and more to be my first ever rebuy in the new year!


----------



## cadomniel

Miss mine too and will be a rebuy in 2018. Will get the one with bracelet. I had a DA 36 Black and it was one of the watches I've kept the longest. I keep coming back to Damasko...


----------



## maniac2003

Nice write-up. My DA38 is nearing it's 1-year anniversary. It's in rotation but I love it.
The DA38 is on it's Damasko blue/white stitched leather strap with clasp. It's so comfortable. Would love to try the bracelet but I find it to expensive in comparison to the DA38.


----------



## heb

I like your accuracy reporting. Most here wax poetically about some watch they have taken to but very few care about its precision. I think your data points to how a +1 second/day rate or so right out of the box is not necessarily a great thing; it doesn't take long before it's in the "-" range. Nice job.

heb


----------



## mikem2277

Very nice review indeed. I also feel the same way on how it can be compared to the initial purpose of the Rolex Explorer 1 or Milgaus. While other watches have come and gone in my collection I cant seem to part with the DA36. I feel like it's part of my identity and makes so much sense to keep! Tough, good looking, interesting and the right size. I sold the bracelet for the same reasons....It would feel perfect at times while others if felt to tight an not enough give that being said I regret selling the bracelet.


----------



## iwantone

Nice write up! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Johnp_g

mikem2277 said:


> I sold the bracelet for the same reasons....It would feel perfect at times while others if felt to tight an not enough give that being said I regret selling the bracelet.


Yes, I've considered selling the bracelet too, but can't bring myself to, in case I also regret it later.

I'm hoping that an adjustable clasp comes along one day that can be retrofitted to existing bracelets.

The bracelet is the one (and only) disappointment in owning the DA36. It's such a great piece of engineering and fits the ethos of the watch perfectly, it just doesn't fit my wrist quite so well.


----------



## PhilipW82

I’m a little surprised they haven’t come out with some sort of adjustable clasp given how much engineering effort went into the bracelet. Makes me second guess my decision to hold out until I can find a pre owned one with a bracelet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RSDA

Great review. It is a wonderful watch. I've owned three Damasko DA3Xs, and all three settled in at +/- 1spd. Amazing.

I hear you on the bracelet. I don't buy them anymore. Too loose, too tight, and even if you are able to achieve a halfway decent fit, the sliding on the wrist is a distraction. Not only do NATOs pair up with this watch perfectly-I love the added security against a springbar failure.

My collection is now down to the DA 36 and an Oris Big Crown Propilot (now off the bracelet and onto a NATO). They probably look too similar to the non WIS-er to justify owning both, but those people just don't understand. 

(The most interesting contrast on these two watches is the second hand. Barely visible on the Oris, while the DA 36 second hand jumps out and punches you in the face.)


----------



## mikem2277

Lovely Oris Pro Pilot! Funny you mentioned the safety of a nato. Had my DA36 on a nice leather Crown and buckle strap doing some mild physical office work...(I work in IT) and the strap came undone. The DA36 crashed to the carpeted floor about 3 feet. The Damasko was unharmed as per normal but it reminded me of the benefits of a Nato even thought I hate the extra millimeter it adds to the thickness of the watch they are crazy comfortable.


----------



## RSDA

RE: thickness...

My favorite is Maratac's "Mil-Series" strap. Thinner than a Zulu, so it fits watches that are tight between the springbar and case. More importantly, you don't have any of that thick metal hardware, which can be irritating if you type a lot at a keyboard. Just a thin nylon keeper.

$9!

https://countycomm.com/collections/watch-bands/products/maratac-mil-series-bands?variant=27198923398


----------



## Killerstraps

RSDA said:


> Great review. It is a wonderful watch. I've owned three Damasko DA3Xs, and all three settled in at +/- 1spd. Amazing.
> 
> I hear you on the bracelet. I don't buy them anymore. Too loose, too tight, and even if you are able to achieve a halfway decent fit, the sliding on the wrist is a distraction. Not only do NATOs pair up with this watch perfectly-I love the added security against a springbar failure.
> 
> My collection is now down to the DA 36 and an Oris Big Crown Propilot (now off the bracelet and onto a NATO). They probably look too similar to the non WIS-er to justify owning both, but those people just don't understand.
> 
> (The most interesting contrast on these two watches is the second hand. Barely visible on the Oris, while the DA 36 second hand jumps out and punches you in the face.)


Love the bit about non-WIS-ers... , totally true. And, the Oris Big Crown Propilot has been catching my eye more & more. Also, a big fan of Damaskos and sport a DC66. Your observation about the seconds hands, between these two models is, Spot-On... Whats the point of a seconds hand that is barely visible...? That being said, it's still looks good. And, I want one... Here's my offering, new to the Damasko bracelet wearing crowd...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd

Excellent post - I did similar for a year (although I’ve since added another watch into the rotation) and agree that Damasko is the perfect GADA watch!

I’m interested in your observations on the bracelet... I love the look of it and it is a great piece of engineering but my wrist is similar to yours in that it fluctuates a fair bit. I wear my DA36 on either leather or nato and I find myself swapping between 2 (or sometimes even 3!) strap holes over the course of a week or two, depending on the weather etc. Given the cost of the bracelet I think I’ll stick with my existing straps and put the funds towards a Stowa Marine which would add a few things I’m missing in my very small collection at the moment... light coloured dial, display back and hand wound movement


----------



## Johnp_g

khd said:


> Given the cost of the bracelet I think I'll stick with my existing straps and put the funds towards a Stowa Marine which would add a few things I'm missing in my very small collection at the moment... light coloured dial, display back and hand wound movement


Thanks for the nice comments.

I tried the bracelet again this week and found that it fit ok for a day or so, but still wasn't completely comfortable, so it went back onto a grey Nato. I also need to swap between adjacent holes occasionally.

I also like the "marine / deck watch" look, so today I've switched to my Archimede Deck Watch. I bought this as my 50th birthday present to myself a couple of years ago and it was my first "good" watch. The DA36 followed quickly afterwards to become my every day watch, but the white dial, blued hands, small seconds and handwinding vibe is great. I just feel like I'm being unfaithful if I leave the DA36 off for too long!


----------



## khd

Johnp_g said:


> Thanks for the nice comments.
> 
> I tried the bracelet again this week and found that it fit ok for a day or so, but still wasn't completely comfortable, so it went back onto a grey Nato. I also need to swap between adjacent holes occasionally.
> 
> I also like the "marine / deck watch" look, so today I've switched to my Archimede Deck Watch. I bought this as my 50th birthday present to myself a couple of years ago and it was my first "good" watch. The DA36 followed quickly afterwards to become my every day watch, but the white dial, blued hands, small seconds and handwinding vibe is great. I just feel like I'm being unfaithful if I leave the DA36 off for too long!
> 
> View attachment 12735571


Nice deckwatch, that makes for a great combo with the DA36! It'll be a while until I get one (I have a strict annual budget I adhere to for watch purchases and I just recently cleaned out the fund) but in the meantime wearing my DA36 (and my Seiko Tuna) isn't too bad :-!


----------



## RSDA

khd said:


> (I have a strict annual budget I adhere to for watch purchases...


I...I don't understand.


----------



## kit7

This;
_Damasko, to me, is the modern equivalent to the original Swiss tool watches and I can't think of anything (in my price range) that I would swap it for. I still wear other watches from time to time, but I have a strange feeling of being unfaithful while I'm wearing another watch..

_ sums it up just so perfectly for me, just get rid of the land rover and get a land cruiser, oh sorry no, you're an engineer, makes perfect sense to me now

http://****southafricanssay.com/post/135631186294/a-toyota-and-land-rover-owner-side-by-side-in


----------



## Johnp_g

kit7 said:


> ... get rid of the land rover and ...


:-s

Say what?


----------



## khd

kit7 said:


> This;
> _Damasko, to me, is the modern equivalent to the original Swiss tool watches and I can't think of anything (in my price range) that I would swap it for. I still wear other watches from time to time, but I have a strange feeling of being unfaithful while I'm wearing another watch..
> 
> _ sums it up just so perfectly for me, just get rid of the land rover and get a land cruiser, oh sorry no, you're an engineer, makes perfect sense to me now
> 
> http://****southafricanssay.com/post/135631186294/a-toyota-and-land-rover-owner-side-by-side-in





Johnp_g said:


> :-s
> 
> Say what?


Haha I knew us Aussies prefer Landcruisers and I'd heard the same from Saffas, but I didn't realise they were preferred in Ireland as well :-!

That's not to say LandRovers don't have their place, but here in Australia they're more of a niche (i.e. hobby for masochists, kind of like MGs but for people who don't like convertibles) rather than something you'd want to rely on hundreds of kilometres from the nearest town. My dear old dad loved LandRovers and he drove a Rangie for the best part of thirty years until he died (not the same one mind, starting with the 3 door classic when I was a kid and then trading in every few years) but even he could admit that he would have been a lot less well acquainted with his mechanic if he drove a Toyota, especially in the newer RR models with complicated airbag suspension etc.

He used to say they just had a "certain something" that he couldn't get from a Toyota or a Nissan - to which I'd invariably reply "yeah, that nervous thrill you get when you turn the key and you don't know whether it'll actually start!" :-d


----------



## oso2276

Johnp_g said:


> View attachment 12722457
> 
> Out of focus watch in a 1991 Land Rover Defender 200TDi - a tool watch in its vehicular counterpart.
> 
> Cheers,
> John


Nice combo. Here is my 9 year old Damasko, it had a bracelet retrofit less than 1 year ago. I also drive a Defender. In this case it is a 1999 TD5, with ABS sensors in the need of love.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Almanon

Nice review of a great looking watch. I have always been drawn to field style watches and this one checks almost every box for me... super quality, bead blasted to avoid scratches, two sided A/R sapphire, screw down crown, 100m water resistance, 40mm case... all great features for a rugged GADA. It also looks great in more formal settings! If it were a wee bit thinner I would run out of excuses. I also wish they made this model with a GMT feature. To me that would make for the perfect tool/travel/daily wearer. The bracelet is nice, but this watch was meant for leather and it looks great on both black and brown. I'd go with a Hirsch Mariner 100m waterproof leather strap. This watch was meant to be on that strap.

OK... I need to chill and say my mantra.

"I have no need for another watch... I have no need for another watch"

I feel better now. That was close!


----------



## kit7

oso2276 said:


> Nice combo. Here is my 9 year old Damasko, it had a bracelet retrofit less than 1 year ago. I also drive a Defender. In this case it is a 1999 TD5, with ABS sensors in the need of love.
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


Couldn't resist this, but why:think: is the land rover clock at 1.20 and your watch at 9.30? Let me guess, the landy's clock is stopped:-d

Back on topic. Did your watch have to go back to Damasko to get the bracelet fitted?

Thanks khd for the kind comments, I guess it's the same the world over, but I've noticed land rover drivers salute each other here in Ireland even if they don't know each other. I think it's a mutual 'I share your pain,' salute.


----------



## oso2276

kit7 said:


> Couldn't resist this, but why:think: is the land rover clock at 1.20 and your watch at 9.30? Let me guess, the landy's clock is stopped:-d


Ha, ha. You know it's a Land Rover. The DA36 has the correct time 



kit7 said:


> Did your watch have to go back to Damasko to get the bracelet fitted?


I bought the bracelet pre-loved from the Bay. I installed it myself and has not been removed since. It was a perfect fit 

You know it is always fun meeting and talking with people about Land Rovers and watches...

Gretting from Costa Rica









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

Almanon said:


> OK... I need to chill and say my mantra.
> 
> "I have no need for another watch... I have no need for another watch"
> 
> I feel better now. That was close!


Good luck with that. :-!


----------



## Johnp_g

oso2276 said:


> You know it is always fun meeting and talking with people about Land Rovers and watches...


Oh well, might as well join in ... 
























(Parked up outside one of my work places)

John


----------



## oso2276

Johnp_g said:


> Oh well, might as well join in ...
> 
> View attachment 12740531
> 
> 
> View attachment 12740533
> 
> 
> View attachment 12740541
> 
> (Parked up outside one of my work places)
> 
> John


Nice truck. Looks like you have a fun job 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Great write up. I envy you your love of one watch. I seem to need to keep switching....l


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnp_g

Johnp_g said:


> It seems to have stabilized now at around -3 s/d. Still "_within COSC_" limits, but I plan to regulate it myself to nudge it slightly faster. I prefer to gain 1 or 2 seconds a day rather then lose them. I haven't been able to spot any difference in rate by choosing different overnight resting positions, but I'm going to see what my new Timegrapher says about the positional variation, once it arrives.


The Timegrapher arrived last week and I've been able to observe the rate in various positions.

Dial Up : -3
Dial Down : -2
6 Up : -7
3 Up : -1
9 Up : -2
12 Up : 0
Mean of 6 positions : -2.5

The simple mean seems to match fairly closely the accuracy I'm seeing in real life.

I regulated the watch on Monday 18th to attempt to move the mean rate nearer zero, hoping to get a real life average of +/- 1 and to have 2 resting positions that could b used to fine tune as necessary - one slightly +ve and one slightly -ve

The Timegrapher results after regulation

Dial Up : 0
Dial Down : +3
6 Up : -4
3 Up : 0
9 Up : +1
12 Up : +3
Mean of 6 positions : +0.5









I should be able to use Dial Up to correct any slight trend to lose time and 6 up to correct any slight trend to gain.

I've worn it daily as usual for almost a week now:

18 Dec : -2.3 (Dial Up overnight)
19 Dec : -1.1 (Dial Up overnight) regulation carried out during the period, rate is a mix of pre/post regulation
20 Dec : +1.0 (Dial Down overnight) can get a positive rate with Dial Down!
21 Dec : +0.4 (Dial Up overnight)
22 Dec : +0.1 (Dial Up overnight)
23 Dec : -0.4 (Dial Up overnight) (Off wrist for several hours during day, new watch to play with)
24 Dec : +0.1 (Dial Up overnight)


That looks more promising, and hopefully now the movement is "mature" it should remain close to this rate for some time. There are positions I can use to "micro-regulate" if I see a trend one way or another.

Cheers,

John


----------



## myke

Big love you got there brother. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pixnw

This type of review is one of my favorite things about WUS. The "week on the wrist" type reviews on some blogs and such are great, but longer term, real life experiences are much more telling. I appreciate when a reviewer, such as the OP, will point out their perceived negatives. This is one of the few reviews I have read where anything remotely negative has been said about the Damasko bracelet. I would think with their obvious engineering prowess that Damasko could certainly design their own version of something like Omega's micro adjustable clasp, if they get much feedback like that. 

I think a review after someone has lived with a watch for a year is likely much more honest. When someone has just dropped some serious coin on something they really want to like it, and feel good about their purchase. They're more likely to overlook things that might diminish the joy of their new purchase. Some things may not be apparent until someone has lived with something for a while. 

A sincere thanks to the OP, and the many others, that take time to share their opinions and experiences with various watches.


----------



## Johnp_g

To resurrect an my old thread with an update after almost 2 years.....

I continued wearing my DA36 daily through the rest of 2017 and into 2018. I sold the bracelet to someone in the USA who approached me via WUS, and I wore the Damasko on NATOs and the OEM leather strap.

Things went awry for me in May 2018 when out of the blue I had a heart attack. Cardiac arrested in the Emergency Room, and came round to the disturbing sight of a nurse performing CPR chest compressions on me....! I thought I was fit and healthy - non-smoker, good diet, physically active 52 year old. Just shows that you can't beat your Genes! I had to be sent by air ambulance back to the UK mainland (I live on a remote island 100 miles from the northern Scottish mainland) that afternoon, where I was given 3 stents.

My general fitness meant I recovered quickly, though.

Back to watches - during my resting & recovery period I swapped to wearing a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical, handwinding each morning to keep it ticking, while I also kept a close check on my own ticker. After a couple of months I returned to work and to normal activity levels and I gladly returned to wearing my DA36, knowing I was active enough to keep it wound.

After a couple of months of steady +/- 2 s/d I was startled to find it lost 31 seconds in a single day! On the Timegrapher the amplitude was very low (<200 degrees) and rate was very variable and as bad as -50s/d in some positions! No amount of movement, or handwinding, seemed able to restore full amplitude. Dismayed I put it in the watch box and put on my SKX007. I would have to send the DA36 back to Germany, but I had enough other things to think/worry about post-heart attack than a dodgy watch.

This was September 2018.

Fast forward to now.

I decided to get the DA36 out, and to check its behaviour so that I could report accurately the symptoms when I arranged the repair by Damasko. To my amazement it ran perfectly fine! 

I checked amplitude and rate in 6 positions several times a day for a week while wearing it as normal. No problems. Averaging -2s/d when worn and resting dial-up overnight. I checked the power reserve and it ran for 33.5 hours. Not quite up to the spec. of 38 hours, but not too far off.

So.... it's back to being my one watch.

I missed the bracelet though, after wearing my SKX007 on a Strapcode Oyster for 12 months, so I ordered a new one direct from Damasko. To help with my previous problems of fine-tuning the fit I also ordered an extra set of adjustment links. I'd asked for 6 additional links, and Isabella told me they sold a kit with 4 links ,which I decided would probably be good enough to get a fit in all the variations in wrist size I'd experienced when I had the original bracelet.

The bracelet arrived today, and kindly Isabella has added another 2 links, so I got the extra 6 after all! I now have 10 links which allows for replacing 5 normal links. I can step the length in 5 x 1.3mm steps now. so there's a good resolution of lengths with no massive jump when removing the adjustment links and adding an extra normal link.

Obviously I'm still unsure if there's an underlying problem, after the peculiar behaviour on one day last year, but so far it's behaving absolutely normally and I'm so happy to have it back on my wrist. Even the new bracelet is comfortable and makes me smile.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Nice follow up.

Glad both you and the watch are ticking along well.


----------



## maniac2003

Thanks for the update John. Good to read you're back up on your feet. I experienced the situation a bit, my dad has a couple stents. 

My Damasko DA 38 has had a trip to Germany also. It sounded off and winding was difficult. A quick pitstop fixed it.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Pixel 3 met Tapatalk


----------



## heb

I remember and loved this post because of your 12 monthly derived daily rates. A full year of real data is almost impossible to get; I copied yours in my notebook to have something to compare to my watches. In general, my ETA/Sellita movements perform as yours: they have poor aging curves. Your largest "delta" is -4.2 seconds, which is very similar to mine. So, assuming a similar yearly delta, after 5 years (recommended service time), our ETA/Sellita equipped watch would cranking at about -20 to -40 s/d (assuming no other problems). I guess that is one of the secondary reasons people buy Rolex watches.

Thanks again, heb


----------



## Johnp_g

heb said:


> I remember and loved this post because of your 12 monthly derived daily rates


Hi Heb,

Thanks for the kind words.

I've collated all my measurements of daily rates (below).

It looks as thought the first step-change in accuracy came after approximately 9 months. The initial regulation from the factory was excellent. After 9 months it dropped to worse than 2 s/d. From then on there were several changes in observed rates, and I regulated it to try and stay on top of the changes.

There have been a few periods of unexplained rate hiccups and low balance amplitude, and then the final straw in Aug 2018 when it went haywire and was put aside until now. I still suspect there's an intermittent winding / power issue and only continued wearing will bring it to light.

Here's a lot of data for your notebook (apologies to anyone who isn't interested)...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t6as792455qq28a/da36rates.txt?dl=0

Cheers

John


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Love this post John. I have a thread similar to this that I recently updated 6 months in. Glad to read that you have recovered from your health issues! Also glad that the DA36 is back from it's banishment. It's odd that it acted up like that and is now basically fine.


----------



## Fergfour

On the insane bracelet the DA36 is in contention for the top dog in my collection.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

That's a weird perspective shot with your wrist in comparison to your feet.

It makes it look like your wrist is much higher from your feet than it should be, like you are a towering giant or you have displaced legs and feet.


Just found it kind of funny.


----------



## Johnp_g

maniac2003 said:


> My Damasko DA 38 has had a trip to Germany also. It sounded off and winding was difficult. A quick pitstop fixed it.


I wonder how long it took to repair, and what was done?


----------



## maniac2003

Johnp_g said:


> I wonder how long it took to repair, and what was done?


It took about 3 weeks for me to get the watch back. It arrived at Damasko around May 21st and I got it back halfway June.

Shipping: The Netherlands > Germany and back. Shipping time was 1 or 2 days both ways.

Damasko replaced the ratchet wheel and some undisclosed small parts. They do not send the original parts back to you.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Pixel 3 met Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

It's been a year since I sold my DA36 before moving to "higher grounds". I can say without a doubt that I miss it. I loved the fact that even under harsh conditions, I was unable to leave any marks on the case. The bracelet is a different story. In spite of the ravings about it, don't expect it to be flawless. Desk diving marks will be prevalent on the bead blasted pattern just like on any other regular steel bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apothecurious

Why'd you end up selling the DA36? It looks like a great timepiece and I'm really enamoured by the steel technology thats being used.


----------



## jubbaa

Awesome write up , really enjoyed that. James


----------



## Johnp_g

Johnp_g said:


> There have been a few periods of unexplained rate hiccups and low balance amplitude, and then the final straw in Aug 2018 when it went haywire and was put aside until now. I still suspect there's an intermittent winding / power issue and only continued wearing will bring it to light.


I suspected correctly!

After 2 weeks of daily wear, and regular checks on the Timegrapher, the DA36 started showing the same problems that had stopped me wearing it in August last year - low amplitude and a change from +/- 2 seconds-per-day to -30 (and worse) seconds per day - but randomly occurring. I saw amplitudes of 290 degrees followed an hour later be only 126 degrees, with no obvious cause for the change.

I contacted Damasko about a repair, and it's now on its way back to Barbing.

Fingers crossed it can be fixed and returned before the Christmas holidays.

Cheers,

John


----------



## sliderule3_14

@Johnp_g So how did you actually regulate this yourself?


----------



## Johnp_g

Johnp_g said:


> I contacted Damasko about a repair, and it's now on its way back to Barbing.


An update on the Damasko repair experience!

I returned my DA36 by post to Germany from the UK on Monday 18th November.

It arrived in Barbing on Friday 22nd, when I received an email from Isabella to confirm it had arrived. Isabella explained that it would be inspected by their watchmaker, after which I'd receive an estimate for the necessary work.

I received the estimate a week later on Monday 2nd December. The report was "much abrasion in the movement" and the fix suggested was "clean, oil the escapement" followed by "regulation". The cost estimate was €170Euro plus VAT & return shipping. I gave the go-ahead that day.

I received an invoice by email one week later on Monday 9th December, which I payed that day by PayPal.

The watch arrived 5 days later on Saturday 14th December.

So in all it took 4 weeks and cost €192Euro (including return shipping and VAT) (£170GBP). If I'd returned it when the problem first became apparent, in August 2018, I'd have been covered by the warranty, but instead I put it aside for another 14 months.. silly me!

The watch has been running perfectly well for the last 2 days, at around +1 s/d. The amplitude in all positions is much more consistent, and always better than 270° and I also notice that the "vertical/horizontal" position error between dial-up and 6-up is much better. Even when new it was around -6 s/d and now it's around -1 s/d.

I'm happy at the quick turnaround and that the work was "relatively" affordable. I don't know what caused the fault. In my moments of self-doubt I wonder if I might not have been responsible, perhaps I introduced something abrasive while I had the watch open for my own (initially successful) attempt at regulating? Perhaps the problem was there from the start (poor lubrication of the escapement ?) and only got worse with time and wear? This is a possibility, as my observation of the rate etc. had shown some odd behaviour before I even contemplated trying to regulate it myself.

Anyway - I won't be opening the case again. It'll be due a 5-year service in November 2021 and I'll be sending it directly to Damasko when the time comes.

Cheers,

John


----------



## slou92

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Seems like a pretty good price for a movement service. Glad it worked out and it's running top notch again


----------



## MegaloMajik

Nice


----------



## tiktiktiktik

Having started off lusting over a DC66, and then slowly downgrading to a DC56 - I'm now starting to wonder if I 'need' the chronometer complication at all...

Maybe a DA36 would be perfect, your review seems to point me in that direction.


----------



## StufflerMike

There is no *chronometer* complication. You meant „chronograph".


----------



## tiktiktiktik

stuffler said:


> There is no *chronometer* complication. You meant „chronograph".


I do indeed! Whoops, cheers for the correction.


----------



## brothertime

I often wonder if I really need the chronograph function, but I do use it. Also, the 7750 is a stout movement, and the unidirectional autowinding works better for me than bidirectional.


----------

